# Uber kills “Auto Accept”



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

while I never used this option unless I was at the airport or the cell connection was spotty, Uber’s decision to remove the Auto Accept function means that you’ll need to pay more attention to the app - no more napping between trips

Apparently, it’s going to be removed from the next app update. Better watch to make sure that the new agreement that comes with the update doesn’t steal more money from us too


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> while I never used this option unless I was at the airport or the cell connection was spotty, Uber's decision to remove the Auto Accept function means that you'll need to pay more attention to the app - no more napping between trips
> 
> Apparently, it's going to be removed from the next app update. Better watch to make sure that the new agreement that comes with the update doesn't steal more money from us too


I've never seen auto-accept the trip before. Only if it's uberpool. Could you elaborate where you can trigger that option?


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Robkaaa said:


> I've never seen auto-accept the trip before. Only if it's uberpool. Could you elaborate where you can trigger that option?


It's in Ride Preferences


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

That's all I got and I've never seen autoaccept in my market. It could be very nice feature for me


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Robkaaa said:


> That's all I got and I've never seen autoaccept in my market. It could be very nice feature for me
> View attachment 249416


Well Uber announced that they are getting rid of that function- so sad


----------



## MichaelMax (Jan 5, 2017)

That'd be terrible, accept a Lyft ride and Uber "Auto" accepts a Uber request. Never seen it but if they did have it I can see why they need to trash can it.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

LMAO, 

why in Texas would you ever have that enabled?


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

MichaelMax said:


> That'd be terrible, accept a Lyft ride and Uber "Auto" accepts a Uber request. Never seen it but if they did have it I can see why they need to trash can it.


I hate it when I'm doing Lyft. About to drop off pax, boom a 4.2 pax is added. Ummm, not today pink devil, not today.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Always opt out of next ride on Lyft
Then log in again
You will not auto accept a damn thing for me.
I will accept ALL the rides I take.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> Always opt out of next ride on Lyft
> Then log in again
> You will not auto accept a damn thing for me.
> I will accept ALL the rides I take.


Yup. Always a cancel from me.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

MichaelMax said:


> That'd be terrible, accept a Lyft ride and Uber "Auto" accepts a Uber request. Never seen it but if they did have it I can see why they need to trash can it.


You're missing the point of the function. It's mostly used here during big events when the cell networks are too slow - and I only Auto Accept Lux & Select trips. If I only had X as an option, then I'd turn it off too


----------



## AltimatedUber (Oct 2, 2016)

This seems like a feature Mystro has. 

I still disabled it at all costs because only I get to accept the trip I want.


----------

